# Bay Red Snapper Questions



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I've never caught a red snapper and would like to after reading and hearing some of the stories from other anglers. I've tried to read up on the baits and techniques used, but I was hoping to get some tips for red snapper fishing in Pensacola Bay.

Preferred baits (live or dead)?

Locations (nothing specific, but generals like near bridges?

Techniques?

I'm not trying to get in on anyone's honey hole, but some basic info would be a great help.


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm by all means no pro, but i'll give you my 0.02
My favorite bait is definitely desd cut up bait on like a carolina/slip sinker rig. Red snapper are everywhere and they'll eat anything. I just like to use the dead cut up baitfish because they have so much natural scent and they shine so nicely in the water the fish can smell and see it from far away.
If the fish aren't biting right on the bottom, try lifting it up a bit... Fish the whole water column... Bottom to top. Oil rigs are always a good bet, but really any kind of structure will hold red snapper. Keep an eye out for anything popping up on your ff or bottom machine.
Hope it helped a bit. Good luck and let us know how it went for ya.
Paolo


----------



## wes5.7 (Sep 7, 2011)

No pro here either but when I came down last oct. or nov. trying for grouper I couldn't keep the red snapper off my live pinfish or croaker. Once they died butterflying the bait seemed to work just as well as live
bait. I have a SI sonar but any decent sonar should work the SI just makes it easier. I just used a basic bottom rig with 4oz. weight. You'll know within a few minutes if your on a school. I caught 6-8 off something the size of a large appliance.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

There are a ton of snapper in the Bay. Grouper, too. I've caught more snapper than redfish in the Bay the last few times I've been out. 

Use a rig with a 3 ft. or so leader with a circle hook. I usually do weight on main line, barrel swivel, then leader. Live bait always works well, but so do frozen cigs cut up into chunks. 

Make sure you use offset, non-stainless circle hooks and have a venting tool and dehooker on board; if not, you'll get fined if you get boarded.


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

There are several local charter captains that offer Red Snapper bay charters...Hot Spots, Emerald Coast Fishing Excursions, etc. It may be worth the money to spend a day on the water and see the specifics on how its done then venture out.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

*Not TRUE.*

:no:


aroundthehorn said:


> There are a ton of snapper in the Bay. Grouper, too. I've caught more snapper than redfish in the Bay the last few times I've been out.
> 
> Use a rig with a 3 ft. or so leader with a circle hook. I usually do weight on main line, barrel swivel, then leader. Live bait always works well, but so do frozen cigs cut up into chunks.
> 
> Make sure you use offset, non-stainless circle hooks and have a venting tool and dehooker on board; if not, you'll get fined if you get boarded.


The use of OFF SET circle hooks is Illeagal and could get you fined!You might want to check on that before posting MISINFORMATION


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

WATCH OUT! HERE COMES THE PFF FISHING POLICE!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

706Z said:


> :no:
> The use of OFF SET circle hooks is Illeagal and could get you fined!You might want to check on that before posting MISINFORMATION


Twoshea...well-played.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

nevermind i found it.


----------

